

Review my website: NagNation.com - psytek
http://nagnation.com

======
vineel
It seems like an easy way to make a few extra dollars. I'd like to try it, but
my validation email hasn't come through yet.

Edit: Well, the email came through and I tried nagging someone (who I believe
is the OP). It seems that there aren't many nag requests on the site, meaning
there's a supply problem.

~~~
psytek
Thanks for reviewing the site! Yes, that was me, we've only recently launched.
We're hoping more people use it for nags so the supply will be greater. Did
you get the actual email from the system or the manual override email?

Edit: By the way, you were the 1st person to use the site who was not a
builder or tester. Congratulations!

------
darrigoni
Clicked the TryFree email after registering. 500 error. :/ Tried again a
minute ago and it worked.

------
joezhou
haha amazing idea!

~~~
psytek
Thanks! They work too, the nags I've tried and other testers have tried have
been done.

